# Need help with 3600 cpu idling at high voltage



## sargetun (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey I'm using a ryzen 5 3600cpu and a asus tuf x570 pro am4 moba, and it seems no matter what i do it idles at 1.336 never goes under it, even when its not under any load at all. Wondering is there any advice to try and help with this? It seems to be affecting my cpu temps, and ive read high idle voltage is a known issue for some cpus, i downloaded the latest chipset, tried changing options in my moba, but besides manually downvolting it nothing seems to change it. Any ideas? Appreciate any help


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2020)

sargetun said:


> Hey I'm using a ryzen 5 3600cpu and a asus tuf x570 pro am4 moba, and it seems no matter what i do it idles at 1.336 never goes under it, even when its not under any load at all. Wondering is there any advice to try and help with this? It seems to be affecting my cpu temps, and ive read high idle voltage is a known issue for some cpus, i downloaded the latest chipset, tried changing options in my moba, but besides manually downvolting it nothing seems to change it. Any ideas? Appreciate any help











						Reports of Ryzen 3000 High Idle Voltage Exaggerated, a Case of the "Observer Effect"
					

With AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processors finally falling into the hands of PC enthusiasts, many early-adopters are taking to tech communities such as ours, to share their experiences with others. A trend appears to be emerging of users reporting higher-than-usual voltages for these processors...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Be careful of how you are monitoring the cpu as you might be creating the issue.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 1, 2020)

sargetun said:


> Hey I'm using a ryzen 5 3600cpu and a asus tuf x570 pro am4 moba, and it seems no matter what i do it idles at 1.336 never goes under it, even when its not under any load at all. Wondering is there any advice to try and help with this? It seems to be affecting my cpu temps, and ive read high idle voltage is a known issue for some cpus, i downloaded the latest chipset, tried changing options in my moba, but besides manually downvolting it nothing seems to change it. Any ideas? Appreciate any help



Set your windows to power saving or Balanced. Should throttle.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

sargetun said:


> Hey I'm using a ryzen 5 3600cpu and a asus tuf x570 pro am4 moba, and it seems no matter what i do it idles at 1.336 never goes under it, even when its not under any load at all. Wondering is there any advice to try and help with this? It seems to be affecting my cpu temps, and ive read high idle voltage is a known issue for some cpus, i downloaded the latest chipset, tried changing options in my moba, but besides manually downvolting it nothing seems to change it. Any ideas? Appreciate any help


If you are monitoring voltage with software like CPU-Z then its not the best way to do it.
Use HWiNFO64 where you can see the current, min, max, avg values of individual CoreVID.
Typically ZEN2 has high idle voltage readings as its by design like this. When load is applied and power current (amps) increase... the voltage is dropping where it suppose to be.

I have same CPU as you and you can look and compare readings directly... although setting may vary.
I use:
1. Latest BIOS (AGESA 1.0.0.4 B)
2. Latest Chipset drivers from AMD https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
3. Win10 v1909
4. 1usmus Universal Power plan (v1.1) for ZEN2









						1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors
					

In this article by our resident Ryzen tweaking guru "1usmus" we present a customized power plan for AMD's new Ryzen 3000 processors. The new power plan ensures workloads run on the best cores, which not only increases boost clocks, but also stops threads from bouncing between cores too often.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Processors (v1.1) Download
					

This custom power plan for AMD Ryzen 3000 "Zen 2" processors will ensure that workloads do not bounce between cores, leading to higher and more stabl




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This from my system after 50min of low workload (browsing)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 1, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Reports of Ryzen 3000 High Idle Voltage Exaggerated, a Case of the "Observer Effect"
> 
> 
> With AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processors finally falling into the hands of PC enthusiasts, many early-adopters are taking to tech communities such as ours, to share their experiences with others. A trend appears to be emerging of users reporting higher-than-usual voltages for these processors...
> ...


this is not the answer.
why does waking up cores require running such voltages on ryzen 3000 while it does not require any other processor to do so though ?


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 1, 2020)

Might just be bad silicon lottery.
Had a 3600 doing the same.
I use power saving profile for low load things, and limited max cpu to 50%, that keeps V and temps low.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Besides everything I said in post #4, the power plan used (as @ShrimpBrime and @Fry178 said) and it’s deeper settings have major affect to clock/voltage behavior when idling or boosting. And UEFI settings related to P/C-states.

Prior to 1usmus’s power plan (and UEFI settings for it) I was getting values down to 0.2V for min readings. Now the lower reported is above 1.0V as you can see from screenshot...
I personally don’t mind that cause my CPU is cool enough when idling or under low loads.



cucker tarlson said:


> this is not the answer.
> why does waking up cores require running such voltages on ryzen 3000 while it does not require any other processor to do so though ?


Because that’s how AMD had made them. It’s common to all ZEN2 so far (desktop/HEDT), to have high voltage when a core is active and idling or in very low load. If load increases and current(A) go higher voltage is dropping. Only when a core is in sleep state the voltage drops close or below 1.0V down to 0.2V.
Comparing Ryzen and particularly ZEN2 with other older CPUs is not valid. We must forget what we have learned so far about CPU behavior for idling or boosting.


----------



## sargetun (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your quick and helpful replies, to answer some questions asked I am using ryzen balanced power saving U had also tried windows power saving plan to no avail. I am at the latest bios for asus tuf x570 am4 board and latest chipset driver "Revision Number 2.01.15.2138", I am going to try the 1usmus's power plan, what do I do just install it?


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

sargetun said:


> I am going to try the 1usmus's power plan, what do I do just install it?



Short of...
There are a few UEFI settings need to set properly.
It’s in the article I posted, but here:

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0

I strongly suggest to all ZEN2 users to install 1usmus universal power plan for better and optimal boost and (per CCX) core loading. But there are a few users who does not care about all that and may have different goals. They should create their own power plan to their liking.

Before you install 1usmus power plan and do the BIOS settings above, I would say to monitor the CPU for a while as I’ve shown with that screenshot of HWiNFO for reference. Just idling, browsing, watching videos kind of loads. And post it here if you like. Then we’ll see...


----------



## sargetun (Feb 1, 2020)

after/after 2 is with the iusmus power plan, before/before 2 is with ryzen balanced power plan the default one

also what's amd-v out of curiosity? it seems to be supported but disabled according to hwinfo


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Click those blue arrows down left in HWiNFO window to fill the page with more sensors visible and adjust columns width if needed.
Also your shots are after only a few seconds of monitoring. The longer you leave it to monitor (minimized in system tray) the better while you use you PC for typical loads, not gaming or any other high loads. At least 30 mins of each session.

AMD-V is for virtualization. For creating VM, virtual machines. Keep it disabled if you are not into this.


----------



## sargetun (Feb 1, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Click those blue arrows down left in HWiNFO window to fill the page with more sensors visible and adjust columns width if needed.
> Also your shots are after only a few seconds of monitoring. The longer you leave it to monitor (minimized in system tray) the better while you use you PC for typical loads, not gaming or any other high loads. At least 30 mins of each session.
> 
> AMD-V is for virtualization. For creating VM, virtual machines. Keep it disabled if you are not into this.


okay i have no need for a vm atm, was just not familiar with it good to know tho thank you! so does it seem normal? ill get another ss of 30 mins of it soon


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

sargetun said:


> so does it seem normal? ill get another ss of 30 mins of it soon


If you are asking about readings then I can’t tell as it’s too short monitor time and I can’t see other (all) sensor readings.
I can’t even compare the before/after new power plan for the same above reasons.


----------



## GLD (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the same board/cpu and was worried about the new normal high tempts and vcore compared to my Ryzen 2600. At build I put on a new Wraith Prism cooler with it's stock TIM. Set on it's highest it would get over 80*C gaming, Yikes! I pulled the cooler to put on some Arctic Silver 5. I realized the base of the cooler was complete rubbish in it's design with it's exposed, uneven heat pipes. I had a Vanilla Wraith cooler from the 2600, with it's solid copper base. It is a few mm's shorter with it's fins though, but the same in every other dimension. I put the RGB fan assembly from the Prism on to the Vanilla, with AS5, and the temps have lowered in to the 70's now. Still higher then I like, but I'll live with it. I leave it at stock in the bios and run the Ryzen Balanced power plan. I wont be oc'ing nothing in this rig. I am happy with it's stock performance, minus the temps and power draw. (pics are web examples)

Pairing these new chips with a good cooler and good TIM is a must. I will prob keep my Ryzen 2600 around in case the 3600 cooks itself.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

GLD said:


> I have the same board/cpu and was worried about the new normal high tempts and vcore compared to my Ryzen 2600. At build I put on a new Wraith Prism cooler with it's stock TIM. Set on it's highest it would get over 80*C gaming, Yikes! I pulled the cooler to put on some Arctic Silver 5. I realized the base of the cooler was complete rubbish in it's design with it's exposed, uneven heat pipes. I had a Vanilla Wraith cooler from the 2600, with it's solid copper base. It is a few mm's shorter with it's fins though, but the same in every other dimension. I put the RGB fan assembly from the Prism on to the Vanilla, with AS5, and the temps have lowered in to the 70's now. Still higher then I like, but I'll live with it. I leave it at stock in the bios and run the Ryzen Balanced power plan. I wont be oc'ing nothing in this rig. I am happy with it's stock performance, minus the temps and power draw. (pics are web examples)
> 
> Pairing these new chips with a good cooler and good TIM is a must. I will prob keep my Ryzen 2600 around in case the 3600 cooks itself.


Don’t worry about cooking Zen2 while at stock boosting and settings. Even at 90C it’s ok, again I say only under stock settings.
The worst it could happen is to lost some boosting clock.

ZEN2 has a throttle temp of 95C and a shutdown temp of 115C.

It’s a fact that after around 50C the CPU is starting to loose clock of max all core boosting. This is not considered as throttling, but as PrecisionBoostingOverdrive loss.

If throttling point of 95C is reached then the cut down for clock and voltage is massive.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> It’s a fact that after around 50C the CPU is starting to loose clock of max all core boosting.



The point of reduced boost tables is 68c not 50c.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> The point of reduced boost tables is 68c not 50c.


But I, all core load, going from 75C (summer with 33C amb) to <60C (now with 23C amb and LM TIM) gained around 150MHz. From 64C to 59C gained around 50MHz (just from TIM change).


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 1, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> But I, all core load, going from 75C (summer with 33C amb) to <60C (now with 23C amb and LM TIM) gained around 150MHz. From 64C to 59C gained around 50MHz (just from TIM change).



That's down to cooling.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 1, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> That's down to cooling.


I’m confused...



Zach_01 said:


> It’s a fact that after around 50C the CPU is starting to loose clock of max all core boosting. This is not considered as throttling, but as PrecisionBoostingOverdrive loss.





thesmokingman said:


> The point of reduced boost tables is 68c not 50c.





Zach_01 said:


> But I, all core load, going from 75C (summer with 33C amb) to <60C (now with 23C amb and LM TIM) gained around 150MHz. From 64C to 59C gained around 50MHz (just from TIM change).


I was talking about cooling all along...
And the point to reduce clock is clearly below 68C. Unless we mean different things and I’m not aware of it.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 1, 2020)

I think its reduced clocks vs reduced boost.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 2, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> I think its reduced clocks vs reduced boost.



Sort of. He's suggesting its a negative reaction that is you won't get max clocks unless its super cool. That's incorrect because the max clock follows the boost table. Whether anyone hits that is dependent on their temps. I think that's an important distinction for everyone. That aside, cooler temps won't help boost after the full duration as the cpu will drop clocks down again for long runs to stay under the TDP limit. And to reiterate above 68c the boost table is reduced with throttle at 95c. Now this is for stock, truly stock w/o PBO enabled like tons of boards by default. Once PBO is on, TDP limits change.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 2, 2020)

Outwardly to Windows, and hardware monitoring programs it appears the cores/CPU is running at a high voltage when idling. Internally though the power management hardware is still dropping the voltage, and power gating cores. I've tried once to disable all power management options in the BIOS for a fixed clockspeed but the cores still drop the voltage when idle, and go into the lowest C sleep state.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 2, 2020)

but much shorter than they could.
use a profile with max set to around 50% (2.2 ghz for 3600),
and you will see a drop in voltage, and temps (about 10*C) as well.


----------



## birdie (Feb 2, 2020)

sargetun said:


> after/after 2 is with the iusmus power plan, before/before 2 is with ryzen balanced power plan the default one
> 
> also what's amd-v out of curiosity? it seems to be supported but disabled according to hwinfo



I can't say it's become substantially better for you since your CPU idles while consuming over 38W which is just insane.

Just one thread, and we already have two people whose Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't even idle properly.

Please don't hate me but Intel CPUs idle at less than 6W, including the Intel Core i9 9900K while being produced using a much inferior node.



Zach_01 said:


> ...
> This from my system after 50min of low workload (browsing)
> ...



I'm sorry, sir, but your CPU power management also seems broken: your CPU package power never goes below 31W which is just bad. My 3700X idles at around 16W.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 2, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Sort of. He's suggesting its a negative reaction that is you won't get max clocks unless its super cool. That's incorrect because the max clock follows the boost table. Whether anyone hits that is dependent on their temps. I think that's an important distinction for everyone. That aside, cooler temps won't help boost after the full duration as the cpu will drop clocks down again for long runs to stay under the TDP limit. And to reiterate above 68c the boost table is reduced with throttle at 95c. Now this is for stock, truly stock w/o PBO enabled like tons of boards by default. Once PBO is on, TDP limits change.


I'm just telling what I see with my system. I've done a lot of testing, with different CPU cooling conditions, on the same ambient conditions, or different, and I've push other ZEN2 users to do the same and its obvious that the more you cool ZEN2 the more clock and voltage the internal silicon controller will allow. I've test it with 30+C ambient, with 23C amb. With regular TIM, with liquid metal, with different pump and rad fan settings and then came to this conclusion.
A month ago I changed thermal paste and apply liquid metal. Dropping 4~5C max temp from ~63C to 58~59C has increased clock and voltage and whithin stock PBO limits (PPT/TDC/EDC). With the exact same work load of course.



birdie said:


> I can't say it's become substantially better for you since your CPU idles while consuming over 38W which is just insane.
> 
> Just one thread, and we already have two people whose Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't even idle properly.
> 
> ...


First do not compare Intel and AMD CPUs, its invalid. Second, just give us the details and a identical screenshot of your system and the extensive details about CPU/SOC/DRAM and PowerManagement BIOS settings and Win10 power plan used (and deeper settings of it) and then we can discuss if anything is broken or not. Idling at 38W avg of course is not the lowest these CPUs can do, but that depends on a lot of things. So do not assume things so easily and without specifics...


----------



## birdie (Feb 2, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> First do not compare Intel and AMD CPUs, its invalid. Second, just give us the details and a identical screenshot of your system and the extensive details about CPU/SOC/DRAM and PowerManagement BIOS settings and Win10 power plan used (and deeper settings of it) and then we can discuss if anything is broken or not. Idling at 38W avg of course is not the lowest these CPUs can do, but that depends on a lot of things. So do not assume things so easily and without specifics...



Since when have watts become invalid? Are you a fan of AMD while not being a fan of common sense and physics?

Ryzen 3000 CPUs are known for their quite immodest idle power consumption due to the IO module for which AMD couldn't quite solve idle power states. It's common knowledge and many reviewers have noticed that. Again, I'm not a fan of either company but current Intel CPUs are miles better than AMD one's in terms of idle power states.

Here, take this, 9900K idles at ... 3.8W (CPU Package Power):


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 2, 2020)

birdie said:


> Since when have watts become invalid? Are you a fan of AMD while not being a fan of common sense and physics?
> 
> Ryzen 3000 CPUs are known for their quite immodest idle power consumption due to the IO module for which AMD couldn't quite solve idle power states. It's common knowledge and many reviewers have noticed that. Again, I'm not a fan of either company but current Intel CPUs are miles better than AMD one's in terms of idle power states.
> 
> ...



That shit doesn't matter and is besides the point.


----------



## birdie (Feb 2, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> That shit doesn't matter and is besides the point.



I didn't know pointing out serious issues is called what you've just called it. Also, I'm not sure how it's besides the point. Perhaps I should leave this discussion because I'm not welcome here.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 2, 2020)

birdie said:


> I didn't know pointing out serious issues is called what you've just called it. Also, I'm not sure how it's besides the point. Perhaps I should leave this discussion because I'm not welcome here.



You're fishing.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 2, 2020)

birdie said:


> Since when have watts become invalid? Are you a fan of AMD while not being a fan of common sense and physics?
> 
> Ryzen 3000 CPUs are known for their quite immodest idle power consumption due to the IO module for which AMD couldn't quite solve idle power states. It's common knowledge and many reviewers have noticed that. Again, I'm not a fan of either company but current Intel CPUs are miles better than AMD one's in terms of idle power states.
> 
> ...



So you loaded 5-6 threads and were hitting 71C ? ouch!!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 2, 2020)

birdie said:


> Since when have watts become invalid? Are you a fan of AMD while not being a fan of common sense and physics?
> 
> Ryzen 3000 CPUs are known for their quite immodest idle power consumption due to the IO module for which AMD couldn't quite solve idle power states. It's common knowledge and many reviewers have noticed that. Again, I'm not a fan of either company but current Intel CPUs are miles better than AMD one's in terms of idle power states.
> 
> ...


Still you do not say anything about that 3700 idling at 16W... Settings? BIOS CPU and power settings? Win10 Power plan settings? Other win settings? How many systray apps running?
Im talking about different CPU (Intel/AMD) tech and engineer and you are talking about watts. If that is invalid... Do not compare apples and oranges.

You are here throwing numbers without anything other than your miles better 9900K. That still runs hotter than most ZEN2...
35C on 9W
47C on 25W
70C on 75W
I wonder whats the temp on the 160+W power package the 9900K is hitting...



Xzibit said:


> So you loaded 5-6 threads and were hitting 71C ? ouch!!


Yes... This is what superior CPUs look like...


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 3, 2020)

Both of my zens idled with high voltage temps.  Pretty much everyone else has said the same thing.  I shrugged my shoulders and moves on to things that mattered.... performance.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 3, 2020)

birdie said:


> I didn't know pointing out serious issues is called what you've just called it. Also, I'm not sure how it's besides the point. Perhaps I should leave this discussion because I'm not welcome here.


Why you posting in here? looking at your post history you try to discredit AMD at every chance you have whilst failing miserably, your poll post say's it all with the reception it's received. OK you're an Intel fan, be happy with that, go home and watch your superior pr0n on your superior Intel chip you have no facts to make though and you're looking a little bit foolish and biased, fanboyes'q.

no system specs listed either, surprised much???


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 3, 2020)

@birdie
show what the whole pc pulls on the socket with something like wattmeter and i will have no problem.

at "idle" load like sitting at the desktop/surfing etc, my 3600/16gb ddr4 3600 uses as much power as my 3770 and 32gb ddr3 2133 did.
yet i have 50% more cores.
since it didnt increase my overall consumption, i dont care if the package pulls 25w.
then again, i rather force staying at low clocks cont
vs deeper sleep on cores/chip but allowing higher boost, which most likely drop that a bit more.

not even talking about the fact that i rather give up low load efficiency, if it means much lower draw under high load.
i turn my pc on to do stuff with it, not to let it sit on idle and waste energy for nothing, well except maybe producing heat.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @birdie
> show what the whole pc pulls on the socket with something like wattmeter and i will have no problem.
> 
> at "idle" load like sitting at the desktop/surfing etc, my 3600/16gb ddr4 3600 uses as much power as my 3770 and 32gb ddr3 2133 did.
> ...


Look at his history, he is baiting you clear and simple, I wouldn't waste my breathe honestly...


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 3, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Both of my zens idled with high voltage temps.  Pretty much everyone else has said the same thing.  I shrugged my shoulders and moves on to things that mattered.... performance.



I would suggest you read the links below. And regarding the high voltage reading, you're looking at it the wrong way. High voltage with low current, ie. high voltage at idle doesn't have any effect. And in all actuality we're looking at clocks incorrectly with MOST monitoring apps. What you should be referencing the high idle voltage is against effective clock, not discrete clocks. Discrete clocks on Ryzen are almost meaningless but it's long been the standard of how we read clockspeed.

Re: voltage reading








						Reports of Ryzen 3000 High Idle Voltage Exaggerated, a Case of the "Observer Effect"
					

With AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processors finally falling into the hands of PC enthusiasts, many early-adopters are taking to tech communities such as ours, to share their experiences with others. A trend appears to be emerging of users reporting higher-than-usual voltages for these processors...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Re: effective clocks





						Effective clock vs instant (discrete) clock
					

It has become a common practice for several years to report instant (discrete) clock values for CPUs. This method is based on knowledge of the actual bus clock (BCLK) and sampling of core ratios at specific time points. The resulting clock is then a simple result of ratio * BCLK. Such approach...




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 3, 2020)

@r9370
no worries, nothing better to do rn anyway


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 3, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> I would suggest you read the links below. And regarding the high voltage reading, you're looking at it the wrong way. High voltage with low current, ie. high voltage at idle doesn't have any effect. And in all actuality we're looking at clocks incorrectly with MOST monitoring apps. What you should be referencing the high idle voltage is against effective clock, not discrete clocks. Discrete clocks on Ryzen are almost meaningless but it's long been the standard of how we read clockspeed.
> 
> Re: voltage reading
> 
> ...



First, definitely some typos in my other post.  Second, I mean, it sat not doing anything and had high voltage.  It is what it is.  Regardless of clocks.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 3, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> First, definitely some typos in my other post.  Second, I mean, it sat not doing anything and had high voltage.  It is what it is.  Regardless of clocks.



Your reply really makes me scratch my head.


----------



## sargetun (Feb 3, 2020)

I've done some heavy 4k gaming while streaming for the last few days since switching the plan over, voltage still seems to act weird but beyond that my performance is as expected and quite acceptional. I also got a reply from amd dev on reddit informing me that a good few of the monitoring software doesnt seem to report correctly, for now im assuming im fine, my temps are fine atleast and i have no issues now besides crashes in game seldomly, i think thats just amd drivers tho


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2020)

sargetun said:


> I've done some heavy 4k gaming while streaming for the last few days since switching the plan over, voltage still seems to act weird but beyond that my performance is as expected and quite acceptional. I also got a reply from amd dev on reddit informing me that a good few of the monitoring software doesnt seem to report correctly, for now im assuming im fine, my temps are fine atleast and i have no issues now besides *crashes in game seldomly*, i think thats just amd drivers tho


Can you give us all the specs of the system and settings in BIOS?
And what do you mean, voltage act weird?


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2020)

This is why I OC my Ryzen CPUs. With my 1920x at stock I would notice that the voltage would go from 1.45 to .998. I used the principle that I use with all Ryzen CPUs. That is that the CPU should be able to OC to -100mhz of it's boost clock on all cores. I have my 1920x running at 4.1 GHZ @ 1.25700 volts and it is rock solid.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 3, 2020)

except 1xxx isnt the same as 3xxx series cpu.


----------

